# Your Daily Use Pen



## tv68 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi all - just as the title says, curious which pen(s) you have in regular rotation for daily use? Kit (if applicable) and blank info would be much appreciated.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2020)

Right now, mines a Cocobolo slim.


----------



## mark james (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm away from the shop, so my/our travel pens are:  Bog oak/stainless steel components - 5 yr old pen. Royal Poinciana/Coconut Palm for my last pen (very nice).  I have done a bunch of the last combinations - very nice.   All else will get posted as finished.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2020)

Mine is a fountain pen - JoWo #6 nib, Curly Koa barrel, black ebonite cap and section, handmade Titanium alloy clip (though the clip is not the same one as in this photo).


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 12, 2020)

Well as I have a lot of paperwork daily, I use a signo UniBall 207. Lol


----------



## KLJ (Jan 12, 2020)

A gun metal stratus with a silver mini pine cone blank.


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 12, 2020)

Currently it is the slimline click pen.
I am testing it to see how well it holds up.


----------



## John Eldeen (Jan 12, 2020)

Right now mine is am everyday classic wrapped in wenge and maple burl


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 12, 2020)

Let’s see, my primary daily pen is a Sierra Vista gold/gunmetal wearing a bourbon white oak barrel blank, I also keep a Jr Statesman RB in maple burl in my pocket. Both blanks come from IAP members. I sign or initial close to a hundred documents a day so they both get plenty of work and have held up well with a Pen’s Plus finish.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 12, 2020)

Some really nice pens so far! Any kit recommendations for a modern look?


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 12, 2020)

A green ebonite kitless rollerball I made recently.

Russ


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 12, 2020)

I carry a modified slimline I built as a prototype to a contest .I wanted to make sure I was going to be able to do what I wanted and to see if I'd get the look as well.


----------



## qquake (Jan 12, 2020)

My daily carry pens change a lot. If I make a new pen I like, I'll carry it, at least for a while. One of my all time favorites is a PSI Knurl GT in antique brass. The blank is from Exotic Blanks, called "Elusive Blue". I've used this pen for several years. I seem to always come back to it.

My current daily carries are two PSI Clip Bolt Action, one in anodized green (discontinued) and one in stainless. The blank on the green one is Cosmic Dark Bronze. The stainless is Knights Armor.

My daily use pen at work is another Knurl GT, in Thailand rosewood. I've also used this pen for several years.


----------



## RicklesssS (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm REALLY digging the utility of the EDC Duraclick in stainless. Made several for myself, each in the pen pocket of a different vest.
Rose woods, for the most part.
One big improvement to me, as I live in a sometimes wet or muddy Oregon, and work outdoors, is I uprgraded the ink to the Parker style "Space Pen" refill. 
Now I can, (and do!), write where ever I want. Even upside down! ;>)


----------



## tv68 (Jan 12, 2020)

qquake said:


> My daily carry pens change a lot. If I make a new pen I like, I'll carry it, at least for a while. One of my all time favorites is a PSI Knurl GT in antique brass. The blank is from Exotic Blanks, called "Elusive Blue". I've used this pen for several years. I seem to always come back to it.
> 
> My current daily carries are two PSI Clip Bolt Action, one in anodized green (discontinued) and one in stainless. The blank on the green one is Cosmic Dark Bronze. The stainless is Knights Armor.
> 
> My daily use pen at work is another Knurl GT, in Thailand rosewood. I've also used this pen for several years.



Those look fantastic. I recently received the anodized green Bolt Action as well and was going to use a camo blank but I’m really liking the Cosmic Dark Bronze. If it looks half as good in person as it does in the pictures I think it’s worth ordering.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 12, 2020)

RicklesssS said:


> I'm REALLY digging the utility of the EDC Duraclick in stainless. Made several for myself, each in the pen pocket of a different vest.
> Rose woods, for the most part.
> One big improvement to me, as I live in a sometimes wet or muddy Oregon, and work outdoors, is I uprgraded the ink to the Parker style "Space Pen" refill.
> Now I can, (and do!), write where ever I want. Even upside down! ;>)



Just turned the stainless EDC yesterday in olive wood, for some reason I’m not loving it. Are you using a flat profile? I think I might have preferred that with this pen.


----------



## qquake (Jan 13, 2020)

tv68 said:


> Those look fantastic. I recently received the anodized green Bolt Action as well and was going to use a camo blank but I’m really liking the Cosmic Dark Bronze. If it looks half as good in person as it does in the pictures I think it’s worth ordering.


The figure in the bronze blank is definitely subtle. But I like it. It shows up better in the sun.






						Cosmic Dark Bronze Pen Blank
					

Let the cosmic effect of these magnificently colored blanks help you create a stunning pen. The appearance of your pen changes as you rotate with deep swirls of color variations inside the blank. Turns beautifully with sharp tools.  	Blanks are  3/4" x 3/4" x 5" undrilled blanks.




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## Roly (Jan 13, 2020)

I carry an executive twist pen from psi with a Australian cedar blank.  For a pencil i use a stratus clicker with a pencil converter usinf a silky oak blank from robutuson


----------



## Bryguy (Jan 13, 2020)

MY EDC a Kitless Rollerball.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Jan 13, 2020)

My pen today.


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Jan 13, 2020)

I use a Bic...I'm not going to use one I've worked hard to make...not yet anyway.


----------



## Chippa (Jan 13, 2020)

Jr gent with stabilized buckeye burl. Been using it about 2 months now. I’ve been pretty rough with it and I haven’t had any issues


----------



## Humongous (Jan 13, 2020)

Mine is an Atrax made with zebrawood and padauk.  Been running this guy for a year now.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 13, 2020)

My EDC is my Herringbone Fountain pen with a 2.5mm Jowo #6 nib. I also carry a click pen, I don’t remember the kit, made from my “Construction Lumber” blank. It was a PITH challenge we had here back around 2012.


----------



## JUICEDSS (Jan 13, 2020)

Currently.  Dark blue cap and faux ivory body.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mine is a Raven (Lazerlinez) in Osage Orange that I received in a PITH with @keithbyrd .  I've been using this one just short of a year and am really impressed with how the components have held up -- looks as good as day one.  Obviously the wood and finish are fantastic, I get a lot of comments.  One thing about the kit is the threads on the cap are plastic and the the fit is pretty tight, almost felt like I was cross-threading it when I first used it.  But everything has held up, and the tight fit is nice because the pen never falls apart in my top pocket (a problem that I have had with other threaded cap rollerballs)


----------



## JUICEDSS (Jan 13, 2020)

This is a pen I sold to a customer about 10 months ago.  He writes a lot!  lol

The Irish bog oak held up well though.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who’s posted. Some very nice pens - keep them coming!


----------



## Brotherdale (Jan 13, 2020)

I keep several at my desk. When I am on a plane I have the Blade with Lignum Vitea and the Cigar with mun ebony in my pocket.
I’m really liking the Blade kit right now. I swap the click mechanism with one from the PSI EDC Click kit, take .020 off the barrel length and a Pilot G2 refill drops right in. As a bonus with a minor adjustment in length the click that came with the Blade when put into the PSI EDC eliminates the need for the plastic extension.


----------



## penicillin (Jan 13, 2020)

I like thin, straight pens for personal use.

I buy most pen kits off the shelf from the local Rockler store, but sometimes order from Penn State. I would like to try other brands of kits (perhaps better than the ones I buy), but I have enough kits on hand and don't want to buy even more bushings. I don't like to pay shipping costs when I can buy what I need locally.

At my desk, this is my favorite set, I use it often:
* Slimline Pro 24kt gold pen and pencil set in Kryptonite Glow Stonez.
They have spots that glow in the dark, and the gold glitter flakes in the blank complement the gold tones of the metal parts.

Also at the desk, used less often. These are the pens I carry to other rooms or hand to others to borrow when they need one:
* Duraclick EDC aluminum in rosewood
* Manhattan gold twist in shedua
* Gatsby gold titanium nitride twist in holographic black inlace acrylester

In the shop:
* Longwood 10k gold click pen and pencil set in zebrawood

Carried in my zipper clipboard. It is like a small, portable office:
* Slimline 24k gold twist pen and pencil set in cocobolo

Links to kits:
https://www.rockler.com/slimline-pro-gel-click-pen-hardware-kit-24k-gold
or
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK-PENXX.html
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKEDCDAL.html
https://www.rockler.com/manhattan-ballpoint-pen-hardware-kit-gold
https://www.rockler.com/gatsby-twist-pen-hardware-kit-gold-titanium-nitride
https://www.rockler.com/long-wood-click-pen-hardware-kit-gold
https://www.rockler.com/longwood-click-pencil-hardware-kit
https://www.rockler.com/slimline-pen-hardware-kit-24k-gold
https://www.rockler.com/slimline-click-pencil-hardware-kit-24k-gold

Links to the non-wood blanks:
https://www.rockler.com/kryptonite-glow-stonez-pen-blank
https://www.rockler.com/inlace-acrylester-pen-blank-holographic-black

Photos:
* Desk Favorites: Slimline Pro 24kt gold pen and pencil set in Kryptonite Glow Stonez.
* Shop Favorites: Long Wood 10k gold pen and pencil set in zebrawood.


----------



## PBorowick (Jan 13, 2020)

I use a PSI DuraClick EDC in Burnt Bronze.  The blank is juniper.
Its been about a month or so and I really like how it feels in my hand.


----------



## KenB259 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mines a duraclick wearing a dyed maple burl. 




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ramaroodle (Jan 13, 2020)

None. I'll lose it.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 13, 2020)

I am a sad sack. Pathetic. Disgrace to IAP and the members here. I do not carry a pen. I hate when someone asks if I have a pen. I should turn in my chisels.


----------



## ramaroodle (Jan 13, 2020)

JUICEDSS said:


> This is a pen I sold to a customer about 10 months ago.  He writes a lot!  lol
> 
> The Irish bog oak held up well though.
> 
> View attachment 230932


Is that the black enamel wearing off?


----------



## JUICEDSS (Jan 14, 2020)

ramaroodle said:


> Is that the black enamel wearing off?


Yes it is.


----------



## ramaroodle (Jan 14, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> Mine is a fountain pen - JoWo #6 nib, Curly Koa barrel, black ebonite cap and section, handmade Titanium alloy clip (though the clip is not the same one as in this photo).
> View attachment 230884


Nice idea for display stand!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2020)

ramaroodle said:


> Nice idea for display stand!


Thanks!


----------



## Grampy (Jan 14, 2020)

My Everyday carry pen;

Was my 1st experiment using CA to "finish", I learned plenty and my CA application is better and significantly easier now.
The kit was from Woodcraft, :WoodRiver - Wrench Click Pen Kit Gun Metal

It works for me as I like the gunmetal, the grain of the cocobolo turned out great the feel and weight fits me well.  And being a part time motorhead the "wrench" theme appeals to me.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 15, 2020)

qquake said:


> The figure in the bronze blank is definitely subtle. But I like it. It shows up better in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this blank arriving today. Did you do any painting of the tube or inside of the hole, or just use the brass tube as-is?


----------



## qquake (Jan 15, 2020)

tv68 said:


> I have this blank arriving today. Did you do any painting of the tube or inside of the hole, or just use the brass tube as-is?



I painted the tube and colored the epoxy. I don't know if it was necessary, the blank is fairly opaque. But I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## qquake (Jan 15, 2020)

It is a tiny bit translucent, but not much.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 15, 2020)

qquake said:


> I painted the tube and colored the epoxy. I don't know if it was necessary, the blank is fairly opaque. But I wasn't taking any chances.



Ah, ok thanks - this was very helpful. I ordered 3 of them, so I’m tempted to try one without painting (really just being lazy since I don’t have that color paint at the moment). If that doesn’t work though I now know exactly what I need!


----------



## qquake (Jan 15, 2020)

tv68 said:


> Ah, ok thanks - this was very helpful. I ordered 3 of them, so I’m tempted to try one without painting (really just being lazy since I don’t have that color paint at the moment). If that doesn’t work though I now know exactly what I need!



A lot of it too, depends on the pen kit. Some are turned fairly thin, while some are turned thick. You can tell by the bushings. For instance, the Clip Bolt Action and the Celtic both use 3/8" tubes. But the CBA is turned down to 0.445", while the Celtic is turned to 0.525". Some are even thinner. The Executive is turned to 0.420". The thinner the acrylic, the more chance that the bare brass tube and/or epoxy will show through.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 15, 2020)

qquake said:


> A lot of it too, depends on the pen kit. Some are turned fairly thin, while some are turned thick. You can tell by the bushings. For instance, the Clip Bolt Action and the Celtic both use 3/8" tubes. But the CBA is turned down to 0.445", while the Celtic is turned to 0.525". Some are even thinner. The Executive is turned to 0.420". The thinner the acrylic, the more chance that the bare brass tube and/or epoxy will show through.



That’s a good point. I’m not all that great yet at guesstimating whether or not to paint based on blank material/color + thickness. I turned one of PSI’s aromatherapy pens a couple weeks ago (which has slightly larger bushings than the CBA) and the brass tube did show through slightly. I had spray painted the tube white, but some chipped off as I was inserting the tube. However, I was also using a relatively translucent pink/white blank, so perhaps the Cosmic Dark Bronze blank will be more forgiving.


----------



## qquake (Jan 15, 2020)

A _general _rule of thumb is the lighter the color, the more translucent the blank.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 19, 2020)

tv68 said:


> I have this blank arriving today. Did you do any painting of the tube or inside of the hole, or just use the brass tube as-is?


As is should be ok. It finishes up real nice. Classy. Good pick


----------



## tv68 (Jan 21, 2020)

Had a chance to turn the Clip Bolt Action yesterday. I went the lazy route and didn’t paint the blank or tube - there’s a couple lighter spots where it’s thinnest near the bushings, but I’m not unhappy with how it turned out overall.

Also, couldn’t help myself and flattened the profile on my EDC olive wood pen I turned last week. I definitely prefer this one flat vs. rounded.


----------



## qquake (Jan 21, 2020)

That looks really good. You can't see the tubes or glue, it just looks a tiny bit lighter on the ends.


----------



## tv68 (Jan 21, 2020)

qquake said:


> That looks really good. You can't see the tubes or glue, it just looks a tiny bit lighter on the ends.



Thanks..if I shine a light to it I think I can see a dab of glue, but it’s very subtle. Still, if I were to turn this again I’d probably opt to paint as you did.

On another note, the blank kept catching no matter how much I tightened my mandrel saver. Took it off and found the tube had come unglued, so it had just been spinning. I figured since the tube looked “pre-scuffed”, no need to sand it before applying the CA. Looks like I was wrong! Either that, or I should just make the switch to epoxy.  Fortunately, was able to re-glue and save the blank.


----------



## qquake (Jan 21, 2020)

That's one thing I've never had happen. I use epoxy exclusively, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## PBorowick (Jan 21, 2020)

I've learned (the hard way) to scuff the already "pre-scuffed" tube and clean it well with acetone before I epoxy it.  Maybe it's my skin but I now wear nitrile gloves when epoxying tubes.  Had one come apart and the portion that released looked a whole lot like my finger print.  That and I really don't need to be coming into contact with epoxy or CA glue that often.


----------



## Grampy (Jan 22, 2020)

PBorowick said:


> I've learned (the hard way) to scuff the already "pre-scuffed" tube and clean it well with acetone before I epoxy it.  Maybe it's my skin but I now wear nitrile gloves when epoxying tubes.  Had one come apart and the portion that released looked a whole lot like my finger print.  That and I really don't need to be coming into contact with epoxy or CA glue that often.



Don't the crime shows on TV use superglue to extract finger prints???

I also wear the Nitrile gloves whenever I epoxy (as you know cheap insurance...essentially went thru a whole box building that Kayak..)
I was wearing them (Nitrile) when I used CA.. but they stuck to the CA mercilessly and they came apart in use..
I bought 1 pair of Latex coated work gloves (<$2 @ HFT) as an experiment for use w/ CA.. they work great, that one pair has held up for several weeks now using the CA..


----------



## RicklesssS (Jan 26, 2020)

tv68 said:


> Just turned the stainless EDC yesterday in olive wood, for some reason I’m not loving it. Are you using a flat profile? I think I might have preferred that with this pen.



Sorry so long to reply tv68.
No, I did not use a flat profile. They all use, to a varying degree, a rounded profile.  I think I'll try a flat one next time around, because you maybe correct. Like I need another one...;>)


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 26, 2020)

I rotate two primarily.  First is an antique brass Bolt Action in walnut.  It's my best sales tool.   I like playing with the clicker until someone notices.  My 2nd one in rotation ia a chrome Knurl GT made from a piece of bowling alley.


----------



## Texoma Turner (Apr 10, 2020)

Aluminum Anvil EDC with Cocobolo blank, Solarez finish, and a Schmidt EF9000 refill.View attachment 236680


----------



## scrofts1219 (Apr 11, 2020)

Texoma Turner said:


> Aluminum Anvil EDC with Cocobolo blank, Solarez finish, and a Schmidt EF9000 refill.View attachment 236680



Love that new Anvil EDC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## scrofts1219 (Apr 11, 2020)

Love the Knurl GT and the Gatsby Grande. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mick (Apr 12, 2020)

My daily writers when I'm in the shop drawing plans or figuring designs is a ultra fine line sharpie. I rarely carry I pen but when I do it's a Elegant Sierra made from a steampunk blank I made myself. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Apr 12, 2020)

I gave away the one I was using to a dental assistant who complimented it. About 3 weeks ago, I made this for myself.


----------



## mick (Apr 12, 2020)

Tony, I got some of these from Exotic Blanks yesterday. Do you like the the pen as far as size and feel? I'll probably start casting one if it's everything people say it is.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jokker78 (Apr 12, 2020)

PSI executive. In chrome. I like these pens. They have a good feel to them. They write good. They are not expensive.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 12, 2020)

I mentioned early I do carry a pen. If I did it would be the PSI Civil War Pen with a Schmidt Parker. I like stubbies


----------



## bertha (Apr 12, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> Mine is a fountain pen - JoWo #6 nib, Curly Koa barrel, black ebonite cap and section, handmade Titanium alloy clip (though the clip is not the same one as in this photo).
> View attachment 230884


Nice


----------



## TonyL (Apr 12, 2020)

mick said:


> Tony, I got some of these from Exotic Blanks yesterday. Do you like the the pen as far as size and feel? I'll probably start casting one if it's everything people say it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I liked them. Between guitar playing and pitching,  I barely have fingerprints, so I like the grip and the convenience of the click, one hand operation.  I actually prefer to use F Ps, but not as a carry. I like the m3 material for EDC because it's durable.  Just my personal preference.  Before the edc, I used to carry executives.


----------

